# Dover Rod and Gun Indoor 3D



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

I was talking with the guys there and they are waiting till after the holidays to get some times and dates set. I should be going there to shoot target on Wed. Jan 1 so I will try to get some answers, and let them know that there is some people from here wanting to know. 

You do know that they have indoor target open on Wed. nights from 7-9.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I was told they were doing only 1 indoor 3D shoot this year ! ???, not sure what is going on with the club ? Low on volunteers maybe ???


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have shot the odd Wednesday out there, but my schedule makes it tough. I try to support all of their indoor 3D shoots however.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Lancerman maybe they should have a money shoot LMAO!!!!


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

I just got off the phone with the guys at Dover and there is no shooting tonight, Jan 1. I wish they could keep there calender straight on their web site cause I had a group of 6-7 shooters going tonight.......


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

MLabonte said:


> I was told they were doing only 1 indoor 3D shoot this year ! ???, not sure what is going on with the club ? Low on volunteers maybe ???


 You're right about that Matt. I was talking to Ernie Daniels and they are only having ONE shoot this year. It will be some time in February but the exact date is not known yet. He is suppose to let me know the date when it's set so I can post it. The reason for only the one shoot is because no one wants to run them. Ernie and Phil won't be around this year due to travel and others apparently don't have the time.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Please post what the date is. My buddies made the trip down last year. Great indoor setup.


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

I just received an email from Ernie stating there won't be any shoots at all.

Too bad, I loved the indoor 3-d shoots. Great way to stay in shooting shape, especially with trad bows.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Are they still shooting on Wednesday nights ? If so what time does it start and how much - been awhile since I been out there and I need to sight in my new rig !


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

I am not sure about the Wed. Night shoots. I hope so. I usually call on the Wed and check to make sure they will be there. It is around 3-4 bucks and it runs 7-9. Thinking we might be going next Wed if you want some company.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Waiting for some more accessories to come in then hopefully be able to get out there and do some sighting in


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure if anyone else has seen this but this is what's posted on Dover's site now:

3D shoots (see calendar for further details) - Jan. 22 (Wed), Jan. 26 (Sun), Jan. 29 (Wed), Feb. 1 (Sat), Feb. 5 (Wed), Feb. 8 (Sat)

Adult $11.00 non-member & $8.00 member. Youth on adult course $7.00 non-member & $6.00 member. Second round one dollar off regular price.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

As of right now my boy and I should be out there Wednesday nite ! Anyone else going to be there ?


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe Wed. saterday for sure.


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

I know Wed is a no go for me but I should be there Saturday for sure unless work gets in the way.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the shoot this weekend not on sun?


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Your right dh1. The indoor 3D shoot this weekend is on Sunday the 26th 9am till 3pm.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Then I'll be there all day for sure


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Ya, it's on Sunday this weekend because they're having their elections on Saturday. And don't quote me on this because I don't know if they're leaving it like this but I think they're only charging $8 now to shoot.


----------



## Dover Rod Gun (Jan 25, 2014)

Just to confirm, yes the shoot is Sunday this week. Weather is not wanting to cooperate much with us, but I will be there in the morning to open th doors. Hopefully everyone can still make it. We need attendance so we can continue offering the shoots. Pricing has been reduced to help with incentive to participate. Adult $8 and subsequent rounds $5. Youth $5 and $3 subsequent rounds.

Dan Aitken Jr.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

See you tomorrow Dan!!


----------



## Dover Rod Gun (Jan 25, 2014)

The 3D shoot has been cancelled for this evening (Wednesday, Feb 5) due to the blowing snow and road conditions.
Pass the word. Sorry for the inconvenience. Hopefully we can get some good weather for Saturday our last shoot of this round.

Dan Aitken Jr.


----------

